# trillano



## Schenker

Hola, aquí está el contexto:

"I due telefonini trillano in continuazione"


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, es que suenan, nomás.
Es un sinónimo de sonar, con un matiz algo más fuerte.
Algo como decir que "repican" en español...
Literalmente, _trillare_ sería _trinar_.


----------



## traduttrice

Coincido. Te doy sólo mi sensación sobre este ejemplo, lo cual no significa que sea correcto: "trillar" parece ser "sonar" (teléfono) pero cuando el sonido provoca fastidio en la persona.
Si la pegué, hoy juego al Loto. Es simplemente lo que me transmite el verbo.


----------



## Silvia10975

Pienso lo mismo que tú. Si quiero decir que el teléfono me molesta porque no para de sonar digo "il telefono non ha smesso un attimo di squillare/trillare (aunque yo utilice el primero)" mientra que si simplemente el teléfono suena y, por ejemplo, yo no puedo contestar le digo a alguien "suona il telefono, puoi rispondere tu?". Como la palabra _trillare_ es onomatopeya, ¡sólo con oírla te molesta! 
Ciao, Silvia.


----------



## irene.acler

Coincido yo también! Traduttrice, puedes jugar al Loto


----------



## xeneize

Sí sí, claro, es un matiz más fuerte.
"Squillare" sería más como "sonar", simplemente, pero se usa más respecto de los celulares que de los teléfonos fijos, ¿o no?
Chau


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, yo también lo veo así, que "squillare" se usa más para los móviles.


----------



## Silvia10975

Mah, l'ho sempre usato per i telefoni fissi prima che esistessero i cellulari. Il vecchio suono del telefono con la rotella che girava... E adesso squillano anche i cellulari


----------



## Cristina.

Coincido con Traduttrice e Irene en que trillare es más fuerte y molesto que suonare.

Estratto dal DeMauro:
Squillare: emettere un suono acuto e vibrante.
Strillare: emettere un trillo.
Trillo:rapido alternarsi di una nota con un'altra superiore o, più raramente,inferiore di un tono o di un semitono.Suono o canto che riprodurre un simile effetto : _Il trillo del telefono_.

Quizá 'squillare' se usa ahora más para los móviles, además algunos hacen un ruido espantoso, pero no olvidemos que existe la palabra obsoleta "ragazza squillo" (¿sería porque las llamadas eran molestas y ruidosas, o simplemente porque eran citas telefónicas?), desde antes de que se inventaran los móviles.


----------



## xeneize

_Strillare_ se usa nomás para personas, es _chillar_, emitir sonidos agudos y desagradables.
_Trillare_ es _trinar_, en música, en la alternancia de notas, en el canto de los pájaros, etc, pero se puede referir a un teléfono.
No se usa mucho che: tan sólo si el sonido es muy desagradable o continuado.
Nunca oí _trillare_ como sinónimo di _strillare_, sin embargo.
_Squillare_ es más como _suonare_, sonar, referido especialmente a celulares, pero también se puede a un fijo.
A mi entender, _squillare_ no tiene porque ser más molesto que _suonare_, o por lo menos acá no se le añade ese matiz, _trillare_ sin embargo sin dudas sí. Pero acá no solemos decir mucho _squillare_ respecto del timbre de la puerta, por ejemplo, ahí más _suonare._


----------



## Cristina.

He puesto 'il trillo del telefono', y he añadido el verbo strillare: emettere un trillo".
No he dicho que el telefono strilla, pobre teléfono, que no puede gritar, no tiene voz propia (strillare es chillar, lo que hacen los niños y no tan niños, o los gorrinos y los monos, jejeje, es más fuerte que urlare e gridare)
Entonces, el matiz que dijeron Tradu e Irene de que trillare es más fastidioso que suonare no tiene razón de ser, ¿no?
(Acá en España no se hace esa diferenciación)


----------



## xeneize

No en español no hay algo así, pero lo que quise decir es que _trillare_ no se aplica a la voz humana....excepto en música, creo,....


----------



## irene.acler

_Trillare_ no se usa para personas.
En música por ejemplo existe el _trillo_ y_ trillare._


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------

